# A simple side table.



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hello dear colleagues.
A neighbor asked me for a simple side table to be used at her garage.
I made the legs frame out of pine and I was decided to make the top out of plywood but I took some inspiration from Michael Alm's videos (almfab.com) related to plywood patterns.
I copied the easiest one and this is the final product.
It took more than three days to collect, measure, cut, sand, and glue each piece to get the pattern but I enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great pattern, Alexis...I trust the neighbor liked it...


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

You always do a good job, Alexis.


----------



## Chris Itin (Oct 15, 2019)

Nicely done. You're a good neighbor.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Beautiful work. That's the danger of having a pile of scraps..... putting a challenging complicated top on a simple table base. Nice way to solve two problems though...neighbors and scrap piles!

4D


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Most of the plywood was taken from disassembled cabinets but I realized that there were, at least two kinds of plywood with a different number of ply although the thickness was the same. 
Another additional task was to remove the HPL. I used to use gasoline for this but, right now it is an expensive and scarce material. That's why I used a sharp knife.


----------

